# Sears Router bit description



## gary smyth (Oct 14, 2010)

I have just spent 40 minutes talking with Sears 1-800 parts, and they have not been able to assist. The store was worse. I have a Sears dovetail fixture #25450. The manual (page 5) tells me that I need to install a “#25414 and #25415 bit for making through dovetails and a #25505 or #26318 bit for half blind joints”. There is no description for those bits that I can find, and Sears tells me that the half blind bit part numbers are springs or levers or something else not even related to the dovetail fixture. Now we all know that the bit does not have to be a Sears bit, but I want a description, and neither the manual, nor Sears parts, describes the bit. I suspect that the bit is a ¼” shank, ½” dovetail bit and probably a 7 degree angle, but no confirmation. One of the model numbers may be HSS and the other carbide. The manual does say that all bits ought to have the shaft fit ¾” into the router so the shank has to be at least 1” long so it can fit into the bushing. Everybody makes a similar bit if that is the required dimension, but I need to translate #25505 or #26318 into dimensions. Does anyone out there have an old Sears Catalog that might identify those bits with a description? 
Does any router bit company have a cross reference?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

gary smyth said:


> I have just spent 40 minutes talking with Sears 1-800 parts, and they have not been able to assist. The store was worse. I have a Sears dovetail fixture #25450. The manual (page 5) tells me that I need to install a “#25414 and #25415 bit for making through dovetails and a #25505 or #26318 bit for half blind joints”. There is no description for those bits that I can find, and Sears tells me that the half blind bit part numbers are springs or levers or something else not even related to the dovetail fixture. Now we all know that the bit does not have to be a Sears bit, but I want a description, and neither the manual, nor Sears parts, describes the bit. I suspect that the bit is a ¼” shank, ½” dovetail bit and probably a 7 degree angle, but no confirmation. One of the model numbers may be HSS and the other carbide. The manual does say that all bits ought to have the shaft fit ¾” into the router so the shank has to be at least 1” long so it can fit into the bushing. Everybody makes a similar bit if that is the required dimension, but I need to translate #25505 or #26318 into dimensions. Does anyone out there have an old Sears Catalog that might identify those bits with a description?
> Does any router bit company have a cross reference?


Hi Gary - Welcome to the forum

Did a little internet searching and found a Craigs list add for a Craftsman dovetail jig. Here is part of the product description:

"16 in. capacity cuts 1/2 in. rabbit, flush offset and flush half blind dovetail joints. Cuts open

exposed dovetail joints for trunks and large boxes.

2 box joint templates produce 9/32 in. and 1/2 in. box joints

1/2 in. carbide dovetail bit #25505 (included)

To make exposed dovetails the 9/16 in. dovetail bit & 1/4 in. straight bit (#25415)are needed.

To make 9/32 and 1/2 in. box joints the 1/4 in. straight bit is needed(included)

The 9/16 in. dovetail bit (#25414) is not included in this kit"

Doesn't seem to give the angles on the dovetails though


----------

